# Krone KR 130 round baler



## xl32 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thinking of getting a krone 130 round baler. I know this is a soft core baler, but was wondering if 53 hp at pto would be enough to make a tight bale on outside, on hills. Would like to use a IH 574 hooked up to it. I have a lot of previous experience on hills with various equipment, but I have no experience with rounds.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Not familiar with the Krone 130, but I would be more concerned about the hills you have to bale on with only a 574 on the baler. Weight and keeping it under control on hillsides. I am familiar with those "hills" as a BIL farms near Cassville.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I own one of these balers, I would be a little on edge with a 574. You would probably be good to go on flat level ground, but hills would scare me... I have some sizable ones and I'm pulling with an 80hp. I know krone says your good with lower HP, but I can tell you, if your trying to make a "tight" bale with this baler it takes HP at the end.... The more the better!

If I could also make a comment on the baler, make sure you have dealer support in your area! My dealer support SUCKS!!! I spent the extra and got the net wrap version, I am coming up on the third season with this baler and still don't have the net wrap working as it should. It has really been beyond ridiculous! I'm a part time farmer, full time off farm job and have had the dealer out numerous times with no luck! The last visit the service guy they sent out told me point blank, "I don't know why they sent me, I don't no nothing about net wrap".... 7 blobs and 3 hours later I was ready to choke someone.... Went back over to string because that's all he could get me and sent him on his way. I couple more calls to the dealer and nothing to date!

Don't get me wrong, I like the product, simple machine and I bale surprisingly tight bales for being a "semi soft core" baler, but again it takes ponies at the end to get that. And please please please make sure you have dealer support! I didn't and have a very expensive option that has never worked as it should! And I bought a brand new baler..

Good Luck.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, I wouldn't stand for it.....get a message to Krone1, I believe he will help you. That's unacceptable, especially for a line like Krone that prides itself in generally having very good dealers. Albeit, they may all be "mom & pop" dealerships but that's usually a good thing. The problem any manufacture of high end line of farm implements face is the dealer network. The big dealers face pressure to sell "their" machines from the manufacturer and not a secondary brand of competing tools...


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it a mechanical issue or electrical? If it were mine I would strive to figure it out with a good tech! 
As stated earlier dealer support is 99% of a sale in my book! Thank god I have access to an incredibly knowledgeable baler guy at my local Case dealer, and they know Case, especially the David Brown versions and 51xx and 52xx units. 
He showed me how to fix the NH knotters and what to look for on them in 10 minutes! I was soooo greatful by this that he has all my baler and tractor business.
And he loves Krone too.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

skyrydr2

Its not electrical, there isn't much as far as electronics on the baler, its pretty simple in that respect. The buzzer is the only electrical thing on it, everything else is mechanical and hydraulic.

I believe it is an issue of adjustment, instead of cutting the net nice and clean it is literally shredding/chewing it...

I was the talk of the neighborhood when I got this new Krone baler, first hundred rolls and I was still the talk of the neighborhood, but not in a good way! The bales where a joke! Baled a much nicer looking bale with my old new Holland, it was clean. These bales from the Krone have shreds of wrap hanging all over them, long tails, I had wrap all over everything... And when you started moving the bales around it got worse, they just fell apart. Dealer tried adjusting the cutter several times, as I said before, then we just went back to the string tie, does a good job with string, so at least that is something.

I honestly think the dealer is just out of his league, he tried a couple times, couldn't get it and now doesn't want to fool with it anymore.. However that doesn't help me out at all. A family friend has helped me over the last couple weeks and we took the cutter apart and looked it over, put everything back in and I bought some new Holland wrap for it, the wrap seems heavier and my buddy seems to think that may help with the problem and allow for a cleaner cut. The knife looks good and I see no reason why it wouldn't cut. We shall see in a couple months... If not I guess I'm back to the dealer hassle.

I just can't believe in this day in age a dealer would be so lacking, word of mouth is big around here, everybody knows everybody and people see and talk. Its not good, this guy sold me something that isn't right and to date hasn't made good on it. It has got to be costing him business, but maybe he just doesn't care.


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

i have a new holland 450 rb it shreads the net wrap to dealer will send a teck out in a day or three he dont dont know whats wrong eather only thing thay know is how to send me a bill,


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

From what I gather in net machines is that they have to be in perfect adjustment. The other is that you can't use cheap net. According to some friends and family the only time to cheap out on net is doing silage bales. Don't cheap out on the film though


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Well the wrap is the only next step for me, seems obvious either the dealer doesn't know how to or just doesn't want to fix it/adjust it. I can not believe that a dealer that sells these machines couldn't get the dang thing adjusted, but they can't seem to get it. The net I have been using came with the baler, he sent two rolls with the machine and I bought 3. As I said above after the first several tries, to get the thing right I stopped waisting the net and went to string. My buddy, who has farmed a long time seems to think this net is not the best, which makes sense, coming from this dealer nothing would surprise me at this point... He claims he had very similar issues with his Claas baler and using this same dealers wrap... I hope we are on the right track, time will tell, I figure I'll know something by June. But either way the whole thing has really put a bad taste in my mouth, I am second guessing buying a Krone I can tell you that, you have got to have good service and dealer support, or there is know point buying a machine!

I have NONE!


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but curious if you got your net figured out? I have a KR 130, found that with Krone net it made a mess. It cut better to run the net direct off the rolls down to cutter than up over the tension roll. Most wrap I've tried required the tension rod/roll to be used, but the expensive Krone wrap made less of a mess with it run directly down to the cutter.


----------



## Sdk1354 (Sep 10, 2020)

I love my m&w, same thing as a 130 netwrap, the wrap is a little fussy but nothing an afternoon and a field of hay and about 15 trips in and out of the tractor cant adjust out, I do keep a rope in the wrap break to apply more break if it doesn't cut properly,


----------

